# Spray Parts Washer Detergent Recommendations



## alloy (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm picking up a used Cuda heated spray parts washer today for $500.

Cuda is about 10 miles from me but they won't sell me the detergent.  I have to go through a reseller and pay $35 in shipping,  and $123 for the product. 

I have found Zep R20034 detergent for spray washers for $73 shipped.  That's an $83 dollar savings. 

I have always had really good luck with Zep products,  but I wanted to see if anyone here has any recommendations on what to use. 

I will mostly be cleaning aluminum transmission housings with the occasional ferrous parts thrown in.


----------



## extropic (Jul 14, 2016)

I use a fair amount of Oil-Eater in my adventures. It works OK for me but I haven't done enough direct comparisons to know if it's "best".

There is a current thread on PM (search=ot what solvent i best for removing oxidised oil?). Most of the comments are about petrochemical solvents but some useful replies regarding aqueous solutions.

I second your experience that Zep makes some good stuff. Some of it will be a bit hard on aluminum if left to soak so read the details and test.

I hope you let us know what you try (pros & cons).


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 14, 2016)

I read this type of Simle Green "Crystal"  works well in heated aqueous part washer. I can't recall the mix ratio off hand.
simple green All-Purpose Industrial Cleaner/Degreaser - SMP19005


----------



## tq60 (Jul 14, 2016)

Greased lightening straight works wonders on oil.

10 bucks a gallon or 26 for 5 at lowes.

Use as pretreatment with a pump spray or garden sprayer.

Then use other in pressure washer to bust it.

No sure if gl would work in pressure washer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Jul 15, 2016)

I picked up the washer today.  Changed the power plug on it and it runs pretty dang good.  The pump is much stronger than the much newer one we have at work.  The timer works, skimmer works, turntable works.   Not sure about the heater yet.  Will take time to heat up all that water in the tank.  I left it on and will see how it is in the morning.

I've been doing some more research and think I'm going with the Zep.  I'm basing this on past experience with their product line.  I got 40 lbs of it, and from what I hear at work that should last me 20 years.   We got the the one at work 3 years ago and use it at least 20 times per day or more, and we have half of the 40lb. pail left.


----------



## rgray (Jul 15, 2016)

I use the Zep and like it. Be sure to rinse everything afterwards or it corrodes/rusts.


----------



## alloy (Jul 16, 2016)

That's good to know about rinsing with the Zep.  We have to do the same at work with the Cuda detergent. 

I found out the heater on that washer works very well.  In 2 hours it heated up about 40 gallons.  So hot it's uncomfortable to touch the lid.    So pretty darn happy about my purchase. 

My detergent is coming out of California so hopefully mid next week I'll have it.   I'll post pics of how it works on some really greasy transmissions housings I have.


----------



## alloy (Jul 20, 2016)

Rgray,

How many ounces per gallon are you using?   

I tried 2 per gallon and it foamed over.  Thinking about draining it and using 1 per gallon.  The instructions say 1-2 per gallon.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2016)

Try some hot tub anti-foam.  Available at Walmart or you local hot tub vendor.


----------



## alloy (Jul 24, 2016)

I drained it and refilled it and it still had some suds.  I added a little detergent and so far so good.  I checked the temp and it was 165 deg.  It's amazing what it will do to an old greasy part.  

If it foams again I will try the anti-foam.  Lowes has it.


----------

